# Fall grubs



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

I treated most areas this spring, finding grubs in outlying areas. Is it worth it to kill them now with dylox? Or should I just let them do their thing?

I assume that here shortly they're all going to turn into beetles and be gone anyways right?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

You have to control them early spring and early fall both preventatively and curatively. I would treat with dylox if the population is dense enough.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Bombers said:


> You have to control them early spring and early fall both preventatively and curatively. I would treat with dylox if the population is dense enough.


For their life cycle, won't they turn into bugs soon anyway and be gone?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Small grubs/larvae (like the pics above) are actually feeding right now and will soon go below the root zone and go dormant for fall/winter. Then they resumes feeding on the roots in spring when warmer temps hit (march/april). Lastly, they mature during april/may and turns to "june" bugs/beetles. Then the cycle begins again when those adults lay more eggs in july/august where the new larvae will immediately feed and results in brown turf in late july/august/early september. The adults aren't exactly nice either. They can do damage to your trees, plants, and ornamentals.

Preventative is the best method like you've done this spring. If the population pool is small and you don't have localized brown patches I wouldn't worry too much about it. Like I said previously, I would do a curative product if the population is dense enough.


----------

